# Hello all, new pigeon "dad" here...



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

First of all, let me tell you how helpful I have found the information on this site to be! I never had any intentions of becoming a foster dad to a pigeon, and now that I have a pigeon sharing the house, this space has been invaluable.

briefly, here is my story:

I live in Chicago, across from a giant 22 acre park. About four weeks ago, I was walking my dog in the park at about 11:30pm at night in the freezing rain when I saw a box and a small white object on a park bench. It turns out the white object was a shivering pigeon who, judging from the poop and millet inside the box had been previously in the box and seemingly had been dumped there. The poor pigeon was just sitting there apathetically, didn't even care about the dog. Knowing there are a lot of cats, both pets and feral who frequent the park, I put the life expectancy of a white pigeon at about five more minutes. I got the pigeon back into the wet cardboard box and brought it home.

I put it in my bathroom, which is very large and has a giant old clawfoot tub. I kept the pigeon there for a couple of days while I tried to figure out a)what kind of bird it was and b) who could take it. I went from thinking it was a chicken to someone telling me that the photo on my cell it was a dove. I went to get a cage for it for the meantime, but all the cages at petsmart or petco are for parrots, vertical rather than horizontal. I ended up buying a bunny cage that was three feet long but only 18 inches wide and hardly taller.

The pigeon seemed ok in the cage, but at this point I still thought it was a dove. I had called a very helpful bird store not far from my house ("...and feathers bird studio") and so I went to get some dove food there, but on last second impulse brought the cage and bird. When I walked in the store and said, "I am the guy who called about the dove" the shopkeepers just laughed and said "that's NO dove." They told me it was a pigeon, and directed me to a store called "Belmont Feed and Seed" to get special pigeon food. 

As soon as I stepped into Belmont Feed & Seed with the bird, I realized why they were laughing. The doves for sale there were about 1/5th the size of the bird I had. The guy there told me the pigeon was a "King Utility" pigeon, and, after looking at it upside down, it was a hen. In the back, they have about 50 different kinds of pigeons, but what was really interesting is they were in homemade, very large cages almost like dog runs. He said the owner builds them by hand, if I wanted to call back and inquire about having one made. He sold me some of their pigeon mix for about $1.22 for a 8 pound or so bag. I asked him if I needed anything else, but he said no. (I had already purchased grit at petsmart) He also said not to feed the pigeon too much seeds or she would throw the ones she didn't want on the floor.

Of course, I fed the pigeon too many seeds and she threw all the ones she didn't want on the floor. I called back Belmont Feed and Seed and told the owner lady about my concerns that the cage wasn't big enough, she suggested I come look in their basement where they have lots and lots of cages. I did that the next day, I found one which is huge, has a tray underneath for paper lining, and looks like a parrot cage on its side, but it is also on wheels. She said it was much more than one bird needed, but I bought it anyway, it was $200. After I said I would buy that, she must've sensed I was an easy mark, and sold me a food and water plastic dish thing that supposedly keeps the seeds and water from getting tossed around and some pigeon vitamin mix to add to her water for $16. 

The pigeon, now christened "Sophie," seems to really like her new home. I put it in our dining room, in front of a large picture window with a view of the garden. I rigged a box fan with a furnace filter for an air filter as well, and that is in the window. It was about two weeks before she started cooing, but now she does that too. After about one week, she started slapping me with her wings when I would change the water. She seems to know when I am changing her water that I will be giving her seeds, so she starts cooing. I also bought her a brick and put it in her cage, she loves to sit on it. 

I clean the lining every other day, and every third day clean the entire cage. While I am doing this, I let Sophie loose in the bathroom where she originally was. She is very curious, and walks around and does very little flying. If I come in the bathroom and sit on the floor, she will walk around me like she is not afraid, but she is still far from tame. 

I try and spend several sessions a day sitting next to her cage at her eye level and talking softly to her. She comes over and listens intently, and sometime coos, but still is not tame. 

Certainly, since the dog also lives here, she cannot fly loose around the house. She seems reasonably happy now, although I have noticed she doesn't eat most of the corn or the big round seeds that look like ball bearings in her pigeon mix. She loves her grit, but the container says not to give it more than 2 or 3 times a week.

Anyway, sorry about the long post, but I wanted to try and communicate the circumstances of this pigeon's introduction. My questions would be about socializing her to be a house pet. I don't know where she came from, but she seems not to understand about being a wild pigeon, so I don't think I could release her. Also, getting another pigeon is not really an option, so I just want to make sure she is not lonely as the only pigeon. Lastly, I would like to give her treats as well, so if anyone has any suggestions, I would greatly appreciate all the help. 

Thanks for this space.

Bill B.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that sounds fun. Kings, by the way, don't do well out in the wild. She truly needs a home and it sounds like yours will make a really good one.

When you're ready and have found a good vet, you might take a fresh poop sample in for a fecal float test (looking for parasite eggs and oocysts) to see if she needs to be wormed. The idea of her shivering is an odd one--they're usually not so affected by short term exposure.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Incidentally, here's a story to warm your heart and help you imagine what living with a pigeon can be like:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Welcome, saver of great white bird*

Well, hi Bill! Welcome to one of the coolest meeting places on the 'net. You'll find the people here great and full of advice. I loved your story and I'd love to give you advice  , except I don't have pigeons, just a couple of parakeets, mannikin finches, and an elderly cat. I came here because I have some fancy pigeon visitors in my back yard that I would love to trap and get to a safe haven. 

Flitsnowzoom


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

We Need Photos Of Sophie!!! :d


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Bill you are so awesome! Shopie is so lucky! and so are you -to have a pigeon come into your life is like magic! And white one at that! You probably will get a lot of great ideas from the very smart pigeon people here. I know my birds, who for the most part have been resuces and "come to mes" love raw spanish peanuts and safflower seeds-especialy safflower seeds! 
Fanny is a wild PG that just walked into our house one day, (see Mr.Hooters social problem post) She took about two weeks before she let me pick her up, without runing away. It is a matter of learning their language,for sure. I found holding her firmly, so she could not stuggle,flap and work up a fear, then trilling into the back of her neck the same PG noises I hear from the outside coop birds and rubbing the beak with thumb and forfeinger strokes like you are rubbing off a bit of dirt or something, gently scruffing the head feathers, in a learned way as to not irritate them, helps the relationship along. I know you probably did check for bands or other signs of owner ship, that is always important too. I found out the hard getting a book on pigeoncare and life habits is important. Hope to hear more of your PG adventures! They are great companions.Bb


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Bill,

What a wonderful story! Sophie couldn't have found a better home and she really deserves the best.

I am not very good at taming pigeons, but they seem to accept a gentle stroke on the breast more readily than being touched on other parts of the body.

Thank you for sharing Sophie's arrival in your life with us. I look forward to hearing more.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Bill

Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Thank you for sharing your delightful story and rescuing this White King. I too, have a white king who was a "wedding release victim". Someone used this poor youngster for a quick wedding release and of course, it couldn't find its way home since it is not a homing pigeon and doesn't even have the skills to fly.

Pigeon grit should be made available at all times, as pigeons should be able to have it whenever they feel the need.

Sophie sounds like a wonderful bird, and she will make a nice pet. 

Please feel free to ask any questions you might have in regards to her care, and some prevention to keep her happy and healthy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! A BIG pigeon! LOVE big pigeons! Finding Sophie was certainly no accident, imo...'cause I don't believe in accidents. Loved your story! 

The main criteria for a bird cage is to have one that is large enough for them to spread and flap their wings without hitting the sides. Sounds like you have a GREAT home!

I agree with others who suggest a fecal check...if you have access to an Avian Vet, you could even take Sophie in for a health checkup too.

As for "taming" her, well, I'm afraid nothing beats time and PATIENCE. Since she is the only pigeon, I am sure you will eventually become her "mate." She will most likely lay eggs for you (usually two at a time). These can be replaced with dummies when the time comes. But, that's in the future. Keep "communicating" with her and take your time. You are in for quite an adventure! We are certainly going to look forward to YOUR updates!

In time, you may even find that she will go through "stages" where one minute you are the love of her life and the next, "don't touch me!"  Only time will let you know her "rhythms."

As for treats, Mr. Squeaks loves Safflower and Hemp. Occasionally, he also likes tiny torn pieces of greens (dark green lettuces) dropped from my hand. He just gobbles them up!

Some give Split Peas and Lentils...Squeaks doesn't seem that interested. I tried him with a few and the rest will go for soup!

What kind of dog do you have? Squeaks rules 3 cats with an iron beak. Since Squeaks doesn't fly, he has the run of the apartment but grew up with the cats. My situation is more unique than most, but cats and dogs can co-exist quite well and even become friends. Depends on the situation. Of course, VIGILENCE is always a must.

Thanks for posting...look forward to the new adventures of you and Sophie!  

Shi
&
Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, what a great story! I think fate had you in mind when it dropped Sophie in your path. She's a very lucky bird...I think you both are very lucky.  

I'm a new "surprise" foster pigeon parent myself, also just joined yesterday. Somewhere in this forum is my own adoption story but I have no idea how to direct you to it. 

I am finding a wealth of info here, it's a great community & resource.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TheSnipes said:


> Wow, what a great story! I think fate had you in mind when it dropped Sophie in your path. She's a very lucky bird...I think you both are very lucky.
> 
> I'm a new "surprise" foster pigeon parent myself, also just joined yesterday. *Somewhere in this forum is my own adoption story but I have no idea how to direct you to it. *
> 
> I am finding a wealth of info here, it's a great community & resource.



Hi TheSnipes,

Here is your wonderful story to share:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=20047


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

*Sophie*

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone! It's great to know such a lively and vibrant community exists here. I will try and post a Sophie photo, once I have figured out how to do so on here. I did upload one, which was taken soon after she arrived. As you can see, she is a very curious and sassy pigeon. Also, a very BIG pigeon!

I am still working to find a treat she will like to take from my hand, I have a feeling that will help quite a bit with her getting more relaxed. Each day now, I spend some "Sophie time" with the doog to her cage open, sitting on the floor so we are at equal eye-level. She shows no fear of me, in fact she walks right up to the open door and pecks lightly on my head if i incline it for her. She will also (sometimes grudgingly) get on my offered hand/wrist and let me hold her as a perch inside her cage. Of course, also when I am changing her water or washing poop off her brick, I still get some deadly accurate smacks from her wings!

Bill B.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Bill,

Sophie is one cute hen, looks like my Thomas allright. Thomas also gives me some serious wing whacks if I approach his nest box.

You can give her a snack (just a little) of sunflower seeds- without the shells, raw (no salt )peanuts- cut up, or safflower seeds, spinach, kurly kale, carrot. You can experiment and see which she likes.

Thank you for sharing the pic, what a girl!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Quite a big pigeon . Very pretty. 
I have several king pigeons, I just love them, they are huge compared to my other pigeons.

Thanks for sharing the pic.

Reti


----------



## Chigglesworth (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey, I'm from Chicago too. I know of the Belmont feed store, I get my food/grit from there. (As well as two of my pigeons and one of my dovies)

I just wanted to give you the heads up because I didn't know for a while.. Here in Chicago, it's illegal to have a pigeon (as a pet) in a residential area. I'm not saying "Get rid of your birds now, the piggies are on their way!", but just be careful if you live in an apartment building. I have four of them (two being noisy boys) and no one's said anything.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, I sure hope Bill doesn't have to give up Sophie!! She sure is a beauty and should NOT be out in the wild!

What adventures await, Bill!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Umm, so say it's a really unusual cockatoo or some other exotic bird.  It's amazing the kind of rules city councils enact to control / pacify their electorates


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

*more sophie*

Hi all,

Sophie is doing well, she is getting more feisty each day. No longer content to give me a karate chop with her wing, she now is not only pecking but actually giving my hand a bite when i reach into her "domain." Of course, as soon as I withdraw my hand, she runs to the door, cooing and trying to get me to pay more attention to her.  

I went again to Belmont Feed & Seed. I had a question for them which I will pass along here: In her "pigeon mix" Sophie has seeds, corn and what look like peas. She never eats the corn or the peas from the mix, she doesn't throw them out of the bowl, she just doesn't eat them. The man at the store said we are feeding her too much, if she were hungry she would eat all the items in her seed mix. 

I also bought some safflower seeds and some hemp seeds for treats. They threw in some shelled peanuts with the admonition not to feed her too much or she would become addicted. When I got home, I tried the hemp seeds, she didn't seem very interested in them. The peanut she picked up, but it seemed too big for her and she let it go. Does anyone have any advice about this?

Thanks,

Bill & Sophie.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How often ARE you feeding her, Bill?

These peanuts are in the SHELL??? Pigeons don't shell their seeds like parrots or some other birds. Make sure they are shelled and maybe chopped into smaller pieces?

I don't give Squeaks peanuts because I've heard a few not so complimentary things about them. However, if they are fresh...many, however, DO give their pijies peanuts and their birds consider them a treat.

Others will be along with their opinions too...  

Oh, I SO know that Wing Fu and BITE! *sigh* AND, I'm SUPPOSED to be the mate! I keep trying to tell Squeaks that I'm the hand who feeds him and gives him scritches and nesting material. He never listens UNTIL he goes into mate mode. Now, THAT's another story!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nbdyuknow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sophie is doing well, she is getting more feisty each day. No longer content to give me a karate chop with her wing, she now is not only pecking but actually giving my hand a bite when i reach into her "domain." Of course, as soon as I withdraw my hand, she runs to the door, cooing and trying to get me to pay more attention to her.
> 
> ...


Bill, pigeons have to aquire a taste for peanuts and probably hemp seed also. I don't use hempseed but I do feed peanuts. Trust me, when she learns to eat them, you'll see how crazy she is for them. They can be stuffed to the gill with feed and give them peanuts and somehow they will pack them in. They are very fattening though, so use them as a treat only. As far as Sophie not eating the peas, the guy at the store is right. If they are hungry enough, they will eat what is put in front of them. What he may not understand is that this is a pet. He's used to dealing with people that have race birds and lofts full of birds. We do force our birds to eat what we give them. No picking allowed. When you are feeding 100 birds, they can't be picky. 
In my opinion, there really no need to "force" Sophie to eat the peas if she doesn't want to. If given a variety of seeds, she'll be fine eating what she wants as long as it's not totally fatty seeds. They tend to eat the corn more in the winter as it's a "keep em' warm" seed. They also eat the peas when they are raising babies. She's a pet. Let her have what she wants as long as it's not detrimental to her health.
Speaking of Sophie attacking...........here's one of my birds. When this movie was made, she was raising babies. She's done this since she was a baby though. She one of my "pets".......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCfTMrGpR0U

Mr. Squeaks makes a good point. Peanuts can go rancid very easily. I keep mine in the freezer and only take out a little at a time. I also only buy small quantities. 5 lbs at a time, but like I said, I'm feeding 100 birds. So, do be careful with them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can get the small Spanish, raw unsalted peanut. I usually break mine in half and even cut them up so they can pick them up. Once they acquire a taste they will woof 'em down like my Skye.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Bill,

Sophie is a gorgeous bird! You are so lucky that she rescued you. You know alot of people mistake Kings for the White Racing Pigeons used in releases. It sounds as though maybe she was the victim of a release gone wrong. I just can't figure out for the life of me why anyone would put her in a box and take her to the park. Oh well...Lucky for the both of you she is in your caring hands.

Welcome Bill and Sophie, consider yourselves adopted!

Feather


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Bill and a BIG welcome to Pigeon Talk! I really enjoyed your story about your beautiful Sophie . We all enjoy sharing stories and pictures (and do we love pictures!) together.


----------

